
Artificial Intelligence May Have Cracked 600-Year-Old Manuscript - johnny313
https://gizmodo.com/artificial-intelligence-may-have-cracked-freaky-600-yea-1822519232
======
dnos
Fascinating book for sure!

More info on the book itself: [http://www.voynich.nu/](http://www.voynich.nu/)

Scanned images of book from Yale University: [https://brbl-
dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3519597](https://brbl-
dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3519597)

